# Home Training as opposed to gym training, in terms of effectiveness?



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Yo lads, just a quick question. I haven't been in the gym for the last 2 weeks, I'm on low pay, only on like £70 a week currently because I need to sort my tax code out etc, and my gym costs £30 a month... Therefore, I begrudge it a little, whereas before my Dad had bought me a six month membership so it was all gravy.

I don't mind buying proteins, etc, doesn't phase me at all, but when on a low wage protein + gym membership combined + my transport to work, etc, it all adds up to a lot of money being drained out of my pocket...

I have't really lost any major amount sof strength as of yet because ofc it's only been 2 and a half weeks, but I'm thinking y'know, doing a pushup when I only weigh like 75kg isn't as effective as benching 70kg for sets, surely? I mean yeah, when I do pushups I get tired and fatigued but I seem to never wake up with a f'ckin ache if I do a home workout!

I have dumbells, pullup bar, and obviously my body to do bodyweight movements with, and a resistance band which I can wrap round my pullup bar to do tri pulldowns with, but like I said none of this amounts to the ideal amount of weight I can lift in order to build optimum gains, surely? I'm stuck in a rut here guys, trying to save as much money as possible and that, can anyone give me any recommendations? Should I just get back in the gym or what?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know what to suggest for the best but if u decide to do a home workout, stick ur weights in a rucksack and do pullups and pressups like that - maybe even squat with rucksack full of weights.


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Really good idea, cheers mate! Luckily I've got a big ass hiking rucksack which I can dump them in, that'll make hell of a racket though ahahah


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Any other ideas people?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hard to have a complete workout with minimum equipment

Chins and dips are always worth doing

Really need a bar with some weights for most other exercises


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah that's what I been thinking, but there's tonnes of people out there who'll preach home equipment to be ample


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

FitzTheMan said:


> Yeah that's what I been thinking, but there's tonnes of people out there who'll preach home equipment to be ample


Yeah - they all own a power rack lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

FitzTheMan said:


> Yeah that's what I been thinking, but there's tonnes of people out there who'll preach home equipment to be ample


I train at home but I've got a couple of grands worth of equipment I've built up over the years

The problem is without having any weights is you will find it hard to progress and get stronger

A cheap 50kg barbell set would be better than nothing


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

do what you can at home and when you have your tax code sorted join the gym


----------



## FitzTheMan (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, tbh we'll see what I can do, the thought of going back is itching at me, even if it does mean me being skint, but also the idea of a six month membership again and me just saving to buy that, and maintaining my current gains at home, seems much more of a better idea tbh, because then once I've bought that I can start treating myself, ahh I don't know we'll have to see I guess!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Parallel bar dips would be better than push ups. You can do them with a couple of heavy chairs. If you have some dumbells then lunges are a good exercise for the legs. Then pull ups for your back.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you handy at making stuff? do you have space to make some stuff?


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

get a simple bar and free weights, then you can do squats,deadlifts,bench,overheadpress, barbell curl and reverse curl, skullcrushers, etc etc


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Are you handy at making stuff? do you have space to make some stuff?


go on show him ya squat rack you know you want to:whistling:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I sent him a link in a message ;-D

I am pretty chuffed with it and it works a treat ;-D


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree that training at home is hard with ample weight.

Bodyweight stuff is all good and there's pages and pages on the internet but imo theres no substitute for squatting, lifting and pressing a heavy weight.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sissy squats, very slow pressups and dips, Jeez I have been hotels and used chairs for dipping, bed for shrugging, planks, polymetrics, elevated pushups, resistance bands there is so much you can do and I am a firm believer something is better than sod all!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

This is my homemade squat rack made from fence posts  Works a treat.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 123123
> 
> 
> This is my homemade squat rack made from fence posts  Works a treat.


Works a treat upto 60kg


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> Works a treat upto 60kg


Have rack pulled 100kg off it, squatted 75kg off it. I is only little, so not too much of a problem. Have also hung off the bar to add my 60 kg to the bars 75, and nothing broke 

Anyways, in the pic I think it only actually has 30, maybe 40 kg


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

If your serious about you training bro you'll find that extra £30 a month and pay your membership. I'm not being cheeky or nothing I know it can be hard on a budget but make it happen man!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

How about buying a dip /pull up station off eBay? Add dumbells and you could muster a full body workout!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 123123
> 
> 
> This is my homemade squat rack made from fence posts  Works a treat.


Braver man than me!


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Can do plenty at home, bench and weights don't cost much. Then get some 10/20kg plates, do squats with back to the wall so you don't fall over if you go all out. Put as much on the bar as you can lift overhead and for added weight put plates in a rucksack.

Get a pull up bar and a weight belt.. lots of exercises and routines for free weights, arguably better than using machines as you'll develop better grip strength and work stabiliser muscles more.


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> I don't know what to suggest for the best but if u decide to do a home workout, stick ur weights in a rucksack and do pullups and pressups like that - maybe even squat with rucksack full of weights.


Don't do this!!! i guarantee you will fvck your back up sooner rather than later. one of the coaches in boxing made us do circuit training with weights in rucksacks and he was out of there a few weeks later because we all started getting mysterious back pains about a week into it. i aint taking the p*ss out of the guy i'm quoting because i thought it was a brilliant idea as well before i found out.


----------



## Ceek (May 5, 2013)

I had everything I need to train at home but I can't. I don't have the mindset to do it, my garage has all random junk in it which is off putting and it's just me in the garage. Hardly inspiring!

I'd rather go to the gym because I enjoy the competition and the inspiration I see there on a daily basis. Much more motivating than looking at the wet clothes drying.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> View attachment 123123
> 
> 
> This is my homemade squat rack made from fence posts  Works a treat.


Do you treat it with woodstain or all weather .......really concerned you could be squatting and have suffered woodworm and it collapses and you get splinters 

Good on you though if it works it works!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Do you treat it with woodstain or all weather .......really concerned you could be squatting and have suffered woodworm and it collapses and you get splinters
> 
> Good on you though if it works it works!


They were new fence posts so were in good nick to start with. I think splinters would be the least of my worries...


----------

